# Bme's Bm?



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

when does BMEs get there black mask...this guy is almost 5 inches and has got nothing????


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

7" here n barely noticeable


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i bought one from lfs and he had a nice black mask now in my tank he lost alot of it







don't know why


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Buck,
Usually, they get them around the 5 - 6 inch mark...They start to look like Zorro and/or Batman!...It took CableGuy's BM a while to show his mask also if I am not mistaken.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks manster...just curious cuz i expected it to have it when i got him from alex


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

a dark hummeral spot would probably be more common then the full mask though something like a dark substrate may help then to get a darker mask


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> a dark hummeral spot would probably be more common then the full mask though something like a dark substrate may help then to get a darker mask


Sean,
you might be right about the substrate part because I had black gravel in my aquarium and my elong clearly had a black "mask" not just a humeral spot...He did indeed look like Zorro and/or Batman!

@ Buck,
You're Welcome!....


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

My BME is 6" and i noticed his mask shows after the lights have been off. I think the substrate does help because i recently moved him to a tank with a black bottom that i spray painted and his mask is always showing.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

maybe ill just spray paint the mask on him


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Patience is key. It took almost a year, and my first Manny is just starting to get red/orange gills... up until that point... nothing! I even lost fate at one point and thought I discovered a different variant... but time is key, and it should turn with time. It's only been a little while, so give him some time and check back around this time next year


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I am relieved this thread wasn't about a bowel movement.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sanjo Eel said:


> I am relieved this thread wasn't about a bowel movement.


Lol


----------

